# question about fry tank



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm curious to know something about the fry tanks. I was told that I should make their tank look as close to their parent tank as I can. But I have noticed that most people dont do that they just leave it bare no sand or plants is this a better way of doing it. I know it makes it easier to remove dead eggs but does it have any effect.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I dont think the look matters at all......I think you want the same water conditions as parent tank, but look makes no difference.

I highly reccomend bare tanks, much easier to maintain, bare tanks, sponge filters, airstones, heater, thats it...........









I did throw some anubias in some of my fry tanks about 1 week ago, was going to be temparary they are just floating around, the fry defenitely like the plants.......but that is not nessesary at all, just thought you might like that fact


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah cause I put sand and plants in my tank and had a hell of a time removing the dead eggs and seperating them from the live ones. I'll try the bare tank next time


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a gravel substrate in my parent tank, and my fry tanks are 30 gallons.

I just use my gravel vac, and do 5 or 6 (5) gallon buckets to get all the eggs out.I use the 5 gallon buckets and fill the fry tanks.

I use a small dropper to remove any dead eggs once i get them all into the fry tank


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> I have a gravel substrate in my parent tank, and my fry tanks are 30 gallons.
> 
> I just use my gravel vac, and do 5 or 6 (5) gallon buckets to get all the eggs out.I use the 5 gallon buckets and fill the fry tanks.
> 
> ...


Matt , those 5 gallon buckets are heavy! Here is how I do it. I use one Python hose to syphon eggs from parent tank into fry tank. After the level in the fry tank gets about 3/4 way up, I put in one end of another Python hose with a mesh cover on the end. This mesh cover prevents you from sucking eggs back out. Then I start a syphon on the fry tank, and go back to parent tank and finish sucking eggs out. I feel this method keeps me from spooking parents , and thus from disturbing nests before I get to them. PS this only works when fry tank is in same room as parent tank.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah thats pretty much how I did it too. my fry tank is on the ground below my parent tank. I sucked out some sand to cover the bottom of the fry tank and sucked the eggs out after that. Worked alot bette rthen using the buckets I found.


----------

